# صمامات التمدد المستخدمة فى دوائر التبريد والتكييف شرح مبسط بالصور



## ريهام اللامي (8 أغسطس 2009)

تستخدم هذه الصمامات عند مدخل المبخر لتخفيض ضغط سائل وسيط التبريد للتحكم في معدل سريانه خلال المبخر ، وتوجد نوعيات مختلفة للضغط والتحكم في بعض المتغيرات الأخرى المؤثرة في دوائر التبريد وسوف نقوم فيما يلى بشرح اهم انواع صمامات التمدد الحرارى.


*1- صمام التمدد اليدوى hand expansion valve :- *


*وتعتبر أبسط أنواع الصمامات وذلك لخفض الضغط لتغير معدل سريان سائل وسيط التبريد ، وليس بها أي مستشعر وتستخدم مع أحمال التبريد شبة الثابتة مثل المصانع إنتاج الثلج .*


*



*​






2 - صمام التمدد الترموستاتى thermostatic expansion valves :-​




- وظيفته الأساسية خفض ضغط سائل وسيط التبريد إلي ضغط المبخر ، كما يقوم بوظيفة التحكم في معدل سريان وسيط التبريد ليتناسب مع تغيرات الحمل الحراري . ويعمل هذا الصمام للحفاظ علي درجة تحميص ثابتة عند مخرج المبرد مما يضمن التحول الكامل لسائل التبريد إلى الحالة الغازية الكاملة . 
- لهذه الصمامات سعات مختلفـة تعتمد علي نوع وسيط التبريد ، والأحمال الحرارية للمبخرات ودرجات الحرارة في كل من المبخر والمكثف وفرق الضغط الحقيقي قبل وبعد الصمام ، وينقسم هذا الصمام إلي نوعين : نوع التعادل الداخلي ويستخدم في المبخرات ذات القدرة الصغيرة والتي يكون فاقد الضغط خلاله صغير ، ونوع التعادل الخارجي في المبخرات الأخرى .




3 - صمام التمدد الإلكتروني electronic expansion valve :-​





​

يعمل هذا الصمام عن طريق محبسين ، أحدهما لدرجة الحرارة والآخر للضغط . وعن طريق جهاز إلكتروني يمكن التحكم بدقه في درجة تحميص وسيط التبريد عند مخرج المبخر، وبالتالي يتشابه عمله مع عمل صمام التمدد الترموستاتي.



*4 - صمام الضغط الثابت constant pressure expansion valve*


*



*​

*وظيفته الأساسية خفض ضغط سائل وسيط التبريد إلي ضغط المبخر ، ويعمل هذا الصمام علي الحفاظ علي ضغط شبه ثابت داخل المبخر ، ومع تغير الحمل الحراري علي المبخر والتغير الذي يطرأ نتيجة لذلك في ضغوط المبخر ، فأن هذا الصمام يعمل لأعادة الاتزان لضغط المبخر بالسماح بمرور كميات أكبر أو أقل من سائل التبريد ، مستجيباً بذلك لتغيرات الحمل الحراري .*




*5 - صمام العوامة float valve :-*


*



*​

*وظيفة صمام العوامة خفض ضغط سائل وسيط التبريد إلي ضغط المبخر ، وهو مزود بعوامة تتأثر بمنسوب السائل داخل الإناء المثبت عليه هذا الصمام ، مما يسمح بمرور السائل بمعدلات تتناسب مع الحمل الحرارى للمبخر الذي يعمل عن طريق الغمر والمتصل بالإناء المذكور .*




*6- الأنبوبة الشعرية capillary tube*





*



*​


*الوظيفة الأساسية لها هي خفض ضغط سائل وسيط التبريد إلي ضغط المبخر ، كما أنها تعمل علي تغير معدل مرور سائل وسيط التبريد بعرقلته في حالة زيادة الغاز داخل الأنبوبة أو زيادته بزيادة السائل داخل الأنبوبة ليناسب كل ذلك مع الأحمال الحرارية المتغيرة على المبخر. *


مع تحياتي.....


----------



## ياسر زكريا (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور 
صور رائعة وشر ح جميل وبسيط


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا شرح مبسط و صور حقيقية واضحة و نتمني المزيد و ياريت تضيفي أعطال الجزء حتي تعم الفائدة و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (10 أغسطس 2009)

الاخت الكريمة ما هو وجة الاستفادة من نقلك لموضوعى مرة اخرى وهو موجود بالمنتدى اتمنى لو نقوم باعداد الجديد وابتكار المواضيع الفيدة او الاضافة للموجودة بدلا من النسخ والتكرار يا بشمهندسة 


الى السادة المشرفين لحذف المواضيع المكررة زشكرا

رابط الموضوع الاصلى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t80012.html


----------



## عماد سعيد كرمة (10 أغسطس 2009)

عاشششششششششششششششششششت الايادي وبارك الاه بيك


----------



## Ahmed Al-owaini (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخوه الأعضاء عندي صمام التمدد الحراري حصل له عطل وأبحث عن صمام جديد بنفس المواصفات ولكن للأسف المواصفات الخاصة بالصمام فقدت علي حالياً فالسؤال كيف يتم الحصول على صمام جديد بنفس المواصفات علماً بأن الصمام موجود في منظومة تبريد كبيرة الحجم نوع MYCOM Reciprocating Compressor
Model : F42WP
Serial No. 640 326
LEAK (Psig) HP 313 LP 185 
HYD (Psig) HP 470 LP 470 
MAYEKAWA


----------



## سمير بشير (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررره و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكي اختي الفاضله


----------



## بسيوني حسن (3 يناير 2010)

خذ البيانات وانزل نجيب الريحاني واديهم البيانات بس لناس متخصصه وملقتشي نفس النوع ممكن نشوف بديل


----------



## خادم محمد (30 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## مستريورك (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ة جدا ومشكور مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## سعد العادلى (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## احمد711 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

ليش الصور مخفية


----------

